# Heavy metal ring.



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 30, 2020)

Surface find.  It is very heavy. Strong rust that doesn't stain your hands. I seems to have been made and welded, or repaired at one time. Wonder what would have broken a ring like this? The ring,  rings like a bell, ironically. It would make a great door knocker, or can be used for one hell of a game of ring toss.
ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## embe (Dec 30, 2020)

From a ship?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 31, 2020)

I am thinking an old trailer or cart. I can see the inside of the ring has been worn flat, like it was attached to a hitch but not a ball hitch.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Csa (Dec 31, 2020)

Looks like it might be Part of a yoke for a horse or ox team. Was it the site of an old farm?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 31, 2020)

Csa said:


> Looks like it might be Part of a yoke for a horse or ox team. Was it the site of an old farm?


No doubt. I have pulled out a number of ax heads, half heavy hoe half sledge hammer looking heads, I even pulled a old rotten wooden and metal hame. Still had some leather straps or what was left on it. That's part of a harness for a horse. Lots of barbed wire insulators too.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## planeguy2 (Dec 31, 2020)

Might have been used in a barn for a pulley system or something like that, farmers would use anything they could get their hands on.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 31, 2020)

Very ingenious people. They most likely made items for use. This looks made to me.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 20, 2021)

I was wrong about the ring being welded. I was informed by my welder friend that it was all forged together.  Here is the forged connection. It is on a strong angle so more surface area to fuse. I love this stupid ring.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## bottle-bud (Jan 21, 2021)

well if you love it, its not stupid, its coooool!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 21, 2021)

bottle-bud said:


> well if you love it, its not stupid, its coooool!


Thanks for sticking up for me buddy! It is cool!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

